# Halloween Wedding



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

Reception pics


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

[ATTACONFIG]506482[/ATTACH]
Our photo booth was filled with props from all my son and bride's favorite movies. It was the most fun part of the evening!!! Our guests went back in the booth several times all night long, tons of funny pictures. Lucille and chainsaw were used a lot! LOL


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Very lovely wedding! Congrats to the Mr. & Mrs.!


----------



## Really ??? (Oct 13, 2017)

This looks like one wedding I would not have minded attending 
Did you guys dress traditional - Tux/Dress ??


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

Really ??? said:


> This looks like one wedding I would not have minded attending
> Did you guys dress traditional - Tux/Dress ??


Yes, they did wear traditional wedding attire. She wore a veil during the ceremony, then took it off for a crown. They both wore crowns coming into the reception hall..and introduced the wedding party, then bride/groom to The Game of Thrones theme song. People who are GOT fans were shouting "Red Wedding, Red Wedding!" It was hilarious! They toyed with the idea of playing the Rains of Castamere, but they decided to stick to the original theme song.

We had house flag outside the reception hall, I forgot to get a pic, but I know they have them. Will post later.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Now that's how you do a wedding on the 13th. Just amazing!!!!!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Beautiful Pictures!


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

Beautiful! Congrats to the Bride and Groom!


----------



## Goddess of Persia (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh my! that is fab. I am considering a zombie wedding! (I know 52 is old for themed weddings and it's a 3rd time) I am torn on running off to fl keys or reception. But that looks fun...

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wow that all looks fantastic, what a great job you did with everything! If I ever got married I think I would have to hire you to plan it.....love the idea of a Halloween themed wedding!

And yes, I can see how Lucille was one of the top photo props


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Really stunning Kruella. Love absolutely everything thing you did from the cloches to the chinese food container treat boxes leaving them open like that - subtle coffin-look to me (already commented in the other thread on the rehearsal buffet). All the little details you took the time for really gave it a very polished and elegant look. 

So where are the happy couple honeymooning to?


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Really stunning Kruella. Love absolutely everything thing you did from the cloches to the chinese food container treat boxes leaving them open like that - subtle coffin-look to me (already commented in the other thread on the rehearsal buffet). All the little details you took the time for really gave it a very polished and elegant look.
> 
> So where are the happy couple honeymooning to?


Thank you!! I had a few guests come up to me to say they initially thought a Halloween wedding was pretty creepy, but the decorations were much to their surprise, elegant. They said they had the most fun that they could remember at any wedding. The photo booth had a line all night. We saw a few of the picture collages, and they are hilarious! We can't wait to see the digital files for the entire evening.

They honeymooned in Disney and Universal, with a RIP tour for Horror nights, and one day at the beach. The entire event and honeymoon was perfect. I was so happy everything turned out so perfect for them!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Beautiful!, All of the details and tables are stunning. The photo booth must have been a blast. I hope they had fun on the honeymoon with all of the Halloween events at those two parks. Congratulations!


----------

